
MIT CSAIL's machine learning system can reliably detect fake news - ankit219
http://news.mit.edu/2018/mit-csail-machine-learning-system-detects-fake-news-from-source-1004
======
mhkl
To reliably detect fake news a system should do fact checking, not calculating
probabilities.

